# Weekly Competition 2021-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R U2 F R F R U2 R' F R2
*2. *F U2 F U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R
*3. *U2 R U' R2 F U' R U' F' R U2
*4. *U R U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U' F' R2
*5. *R U' F' R2 F R U2 R F' U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L B2 R L2 B D2 B U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 F R2
*2. *B2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 L' R' F L F2 D' L R' U2 R U' L2
*3. *R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 U' B' L U' L' U B2 F L B D2
*4. *U' B2 R F2 R F2 R U2 B2 L' F D R2 B' U L' U2 F' R2
*5. *F R D2 L' U' B' D F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2 D R2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B D2 L R2 U B2 D2 B' U2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 B' L F2 L2 U2 Fw2 R' B' F R L' Uw' B' R U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw' U2 D2 Fw D' Rw
*2. *L U B' L R U2 L R2 D R D2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 B D2 B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 L' Fw2 F' L B' L Uw2 F' B2 Uw B2 D' L F Uw' Fw D Rw B D R
*3. *L' F' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D F2 D2 B' U2 L' F2 L' U' D2 F2 R Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R' U L2 B2 D2 B D' Fw U' Fw F' Rw' Fw Uw2 R U' L2 Uw Rw
*4. *L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 B' L D2 U B R' D L2 B' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 L' D' R' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L F2 Rw2 R2 B U2 Fw' L D Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw Uw' B' D Fw
*5. *U2 F2 R D2 U' R U2 F' L' D' B' R2 B R2 D2 F2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 D' B F U' Rw B' Rw' B L' Uw' Fw' Rw' F2 U' L2 Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Dw' Lw Dw' L' Uw2 Bw B R Lw U2 Uw Rw' L' B' D' L' Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw Bw2 Dw' Lw' D2 L2 F2 Rw2 U' Uw Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R' Fw Rw' Fw' Bw2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 B Rw2 L2 U F2 Fw R Rw' Bw' Rw R2 Bw Uw Dw' R' U2 F' Lw U'
*2. *Rw Lw R Dw Lw' D' Fw2 R Bw' L' B Fw' R D Rw Uw F2 Bw Lw R' Rw' U2 Fw' L' U B' R' Rw L2 Dw2 Rw Lw' U Fw Rw D' Bw2 U' Fw' L B2 D' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 B L Lw2 U2 Uw2 L2 U' F R Rw Uw' Dw L2 Rw'
*3. *Bw L' F2 B2 Dw' Lw2 D' U Bw Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw U' D F2 Uw2 D B' L2 Rw F' Lw Uw2 U F' Uw2 B2 U' Bw2 Rw' L Uw2 Fw2 U F2 B' Uw2 Dw Bw' Fw' R U' Dw' R B' D' R L2 B Fw2 U Uw' Bw Lw' D U Uw B2
*4. *F Fw2 Lw2 Uw R2 D B Uw R' D' U' Lw Bw' U2 L2 Uw L2 Rw' Bw F2 U' Uw' B2 Rw Fw' L2 Bw' Rw2 L R Fw Dw' Bw' Rw2 U Fw2 F2 D2 Bw2 Lw' B' R2 B' Lw' Uw' Bw R' Uw2 U2 D Dw' Fw' Uw2 Dw Rw' L B2 Fw' Bw R
*5. *F' Rw' Bw' R Dw2 D F2 Rw' D' R Uw' Bw Lw Dw Bw Fw B2 Lw' Rw' D Bw L Bw' R U Fw B' U Fw2 R D' Rw' U' Uw' Rw2 Bw' U2 L2 R2 U' Fw2 F L U Uw2 R2 Fw' L Rw2 F B2 Fw Rw Dw2 F D' Uw2 R' B2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *D U Fw2 L F' Bw' U' Rw L' Dw Lw L2 B L Lw F B 3Uw 3Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' R2 3Uw' 3Rw D2 U' B 3Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Lw 3Uw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 U' Lw Fw Bw' U B2 R' U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw L2 B' L Dw2 B2 3Uw' L' F2 D2 Fw U Rw R Bw Lw2 R2 Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 L U 3Rw2
*2. *Fw B2 D' Uw2 F 3Uw' Uw' U B' U' Bw2 3Rw R2 Bw2 Uw' U2 L2 D Fw2 D R2 3Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' L2 R' B L' Rw Fw' R Fw' Bw Dw' D' 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 Fw D2 L' 3Fw B 3Rw2 B' 3Fw 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw' L' Dw Lw F 3Rw' B2 L2 F' Bw D2 3Rw Bw F' U' 3Uw' Lw Bw' Lw' D Fw2 Bw F' Uw2 R2 F D2 R2
*3. *B2 Uw2 B' Lw2 L2 Uw' B2 U' L F Fw U' Dw' L' F Rw2 B 3Rw Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw Rw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw 3Rw Fw2 Dw L2 D B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw R2 D 3Fw' D' Dw L Rw2 U' Rw Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Bw' Fw' L U' F L' Dw2 F Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw D Lw' 3Rw B Lw' L2 Dw R2 Uw R' B2 Lw' Fw Uw 3Rw R Rw' Bw2
*4. *Fw 3Fw' U' R2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 U' F' L2 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 F Rw' 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' Dw' 3Uw' Bw Dw2 L' Uw Bw' 3Uw2 R2 Lw Fw2 F B Rw Lw' R' 3Uw' Dw U' 3Rw' B L' Lw' Uw' D Rw' U F L2 Bw2 3Uw' Dw2 D' 3Rw' F' B2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Fw 3Rw' L' F' Lw2 F D2 Lw' F2 D' 3Rw2 R2 3Fw F L2 U' Rw' F' Dw2 D
*5. *Fw 3Uw2 F Bw' Fw' 3Uw2 Uw Lw L Bw2 Uw Dw 3Rw' Lw' Fw2 Lw L Dw2 F2 Lw' R F2 U2 L' F2 Dw F2 Bw' U2 Uw 3Fw' B F Dw2 L' Lw R Uw2 D Lw' Fw2 L Fw L2 F 3Fw' Uw' L' 3Rw R' Lw' F' 3Uw Lw Bw F D2 Rw Fw B' 3Rw2 U2 L 3Uw' Rw L F2 Uw Lw2 Uw' F' R B' Uw2 Dw' R' Lw D' Lw2 R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Bw2 Rw2 L F' Dw2 3Rw B2 Uw2 3Bw' B2 Dw' R' Bw2 3Dw' D' Uw' Bw L2 D2 B' Lw2 U2 B' Lw2 Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' Dw F2 Bw2 Uw2 R D L' R2 Fw2 R B 3Dw2 3Rw Uw2 R B F2 3Bw2 Bw' Lw' L Fw2 R2 Lw2 B2 L' Uw' Bw 3Bw' L' F 3Lw' R' Fw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Dw Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 B Rw' D2 3Rw' D 3Dw' 3Uw2 F2 U Rw' 3Rw2 D' 3Bw' 3Uw2 F 3Lw' 3Bw2 D' Fw2 R' F' B' 3Lw2 3Dw2 Fw D 3Lw' Dw2 F' B R2
*2. *D2 R2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Rw' R' 3Fw 3Uw' D2 Bw' 3Fw 3Uw Uw' 3Bw2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Dw' Uw' 3Lw' R' Bw2 Uw' R2 3Dw' Bw2 Lw D Fw' L' B' Dw' F Fw2 L2 Uw2 F Lw' Fw2 3Dw 3Bw2 L' Bw F' D' Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw' D 3Lw' Lw2 L2 Fw2 F2 U Lw' Bw' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw' U2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw' F' Rw' R2 Bw' R 3Bw2 D Rw2 B2 Fw' R 3Lw' Dw' Rw L Lw2 D2 U Uw 3Uw' Lw 3Bw2 D2 R2 L2 B U' F' Fw2
*3. *3Dw' 3Lw2 Bw Lw2 Bw B2 Uw' Rw' 3Bw D' Bw2 3Dw' U 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw Lw' 3Bw L2 Bw2 U2 Rw2 3Bw2 R 3Fw Bw' B2 Uw2 F2 Uw Lw 3Rw' Fw 3Bw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw' L2 Rw 3Fw F2 Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Dw' Lw 3Rw2 3Uw B' L Uw2 F' R' L 3Bw' 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw U 3Bw' D2 R' 3Bw' F2 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw' D2 Lw2 3Fw 3Bw2 Lw Rw2 R' 3Rw Bw' Uw 3Bw 3Dw F' Bw2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw D' R' Lw2 3Lw' 3Fw 3Uw2 R Dw' 3Rw 3Fw D2 3Uw' 3Dw U
*4. *3Bw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw' Fw2 B2 Dw2 U' D2 Rw' Fw 3Lw' U' L R' 3Dw' U2 D Dw2 Rw F2 U 3Bw D' 3Fw' Bw Rw B R 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 3Lw' U' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' Uw' F2 Rw' D' 3Fw R2 Dw2 L' Dw' L' 3Fw F Lw2 3Fw2 Uw2 L U2 B' 3Fw2 L' 3Dw2 Uw 3Lw' U Rw2 Fw 3Dw Uw2 Lw 3Fw D2 3Dw L' D Dw 3Uw R' Bw' Fw B2 3Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Lw' L Bw Dw Fw2 F2 L' 3Bw U' Uw R' Lw U2 3Bw D2
*5. *Rw2 3Rw 3Dw2 B2 R2 U' Dw2 Fw U' Uw' Rw 3Fw2 F Rw2 R' 3Lw' 3Uw Bw Uw 3Dw L' U B2 L D2 Uw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Dw 3Bw 3Fw' Uw2 D' Fw2 3Fw D' 3Fw2 R L 3Dw2 Rw2 D Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Rw' Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 Rw Fw' 3Fw2 F U Uw2 3Dw' L F' Lw2 L' Uw2 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 F2 Lw 3Uw R2 F2 Bw2 3Rw B2 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Bw' B Rw R Bw2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw Bw2 Dw2 F' Rw 3Bw 3Fw 3Uw B' 3Bw 3Fw' Dw D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U' F U2 F U2 R U2 R U'
*2. *U2 R' U' R U2 R F U2 F' U' F
*3. *R' F U' R U2 R' U2 F R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 D' B' U' B' R' L' B' U F' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F2 Rw
*2. *F' L' D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L F' L' D' L2 D F' L2 D B D'
*3. *L F' U R2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 B' L' F U R' F D' F D' Fw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R2 B' R' B2 L F D' F' U' R2 B2 R2 F U2 F U2 B2 L2 F Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Fw2 L F R U2 Rw2 B' R L Uw D' F2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw Rw2 F2 L D' Fw2 x
*2. *F' R B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R B' L2 U F R' D' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U' F' D' L2 B U R2 Rw' F2 R' U2 Fw Uw D' U' R' U' Rw' z
*3. *L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F' U2 R U' D R' F' Uw2 B Rw2 B D' B' Rw2 U F2 Rw2 B' U' Rw D' R2 B' Rw2 U' B R' Fw' Rw F2 Uw Rw2 z

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' D2 U2 R2 Dw' F Rw' Lw' Uw2 Fw Lw2 U2 Dw Rw' L2 Fw Bw L' U2 Fw2 F L' F D2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Dw2 F2 D' Dw' B Lw U Bw Rw' B2 L Fw Dw D' B' D2 L Lw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Uw F2 Bw2 Lw' L R2 Dw L B Dw 3Fw 3Uw'
*2. *D2 Fw' B' Rw2 B' Uw Fw U2 D' Dw' Rw' Bw2 U' L' Rw' Bw2 D R2 L2 Bw2 U' R2 Fw Rw' Dw L Uw F U2 F D' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 D2 R' Fw' Dw' B2 Dw2 L2 D' Uw' Rw R U' Uw Lw' R' Fw Rw2 Dw U' F Fw' U2 Lw' B' 3Rw' 3Uw2
*3. *D' L2 U' Uw Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw Dw' Lw Fw2 Bw Uw' B2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 F L Dw B F' Bw Rw2 F2 D2 R2 Rw U' Dw' Bw Rw Uw2 Bw Fw Uw2 F L2 Dw Fw2 L F' R B' F2 Fw2 Bw R Lw' B' L2 U B L D' U' Uw Rw' 3Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 D 3Fw L' Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' F' 3Uw 3Rw2 U Fw' Dw2 L2 B 3Rw Dw' B Rw' Lw 3Fw' Fw L2 F2 Rw' 3Fw L Rw Dw Rw' B 3Uw' L' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 B' F D' 3Rw Fw' 3Rw L' R' Rw2 Fw B' L R2 U Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 F 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw Dw' Lw 3Fw2 U2 R' 3Rw' Fw' Rw' D' Fw' Dw 3Uw L 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 x' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3Bw Rw2 3Bw' L Lw' Uw' Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw' U2 R2 Uw2 3Fw2 F' Uw' F' 3Uw' Lw' B2 U' Fw2 F Uw 3Bw2 U' Bw' F' L Lw' Bw2 B' R U 3Rw' Uw 3Bw' Fw2 L2 U2 Lw2 3Bw2 D 3Bw R' 3Uw L' Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 L D' L Lw2 U2 3Uw2 3Fw B' 3Lw2 3Rw2 F R' Lw 3Bw' R' Rw' 3Lw U' 3Bw B' Fw F Dw2 R F Bw 3Uw 3Lw L' Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw Bw2 3Dw2 Lw Rw' 3Uw2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' 3Bw2 3Rw' U 3Lw2 Fw' x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 L' F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 D' L B D2 R2 F L B' Rw' Uw'
*2. *B2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R U' R D2 L R' D2 B D Rw2
*3. *R U2 R L2 F L2 F U2 L2 R2 F R F' U2 L' B' D' B2 F' Rw2
*4. *D' B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' L' R' B' D' R D' B2 F Rw' Uw2
*5. *R' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D R2 L' B' F' R B D2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2
*6. *D2 R D2 F D2 R F U' R2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 U2 R' F2 Rw'
*7. *F L2 D F2 R D L F B' L2 F R2 D2 L B U' L' Uw
*8. *U2 B L2 U2 B2 F U2 B U2 D' F2 D F U L F2 R2 D B Uw'
*9. *B F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R D L2 F D2 R' B L' D Rw' Uw'
*10. *L F B U' L' F2 D' R' B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 Rw
*11. *D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R D' F L' U R B R2 B R U R2 Fw
*12. *D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F L B2 U' B' L' U2 B' U2 B R B2 Uw
*13. *B R F2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L F2 L2 B U B' L2 U' B2 R' U' Rw
*14. *F' R' L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' R' U' F U2 B R2 D' R D2 Rw' Uw2
*15. *D' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D B' F' R D L F U' R2 U B' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U B' D U2 B2 F L U2 F2 R' B2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*17. *D2 F D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R U' B' L2 U' R' B' L2 Uw'
*18. *R2 F' B2 L' F R D' F B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 L' U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*19. *F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' U B2 L' R B D L R B2 D' Rw'
*20. *D2 B' R2 F2 B D2 F R D B L' D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U Rw
*21. *B D F2 R2 D' L D B2 R F' B2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B' Rw2
*22. *U2 L' B R2 U' L2 D' L B U' R2 F D2 B D2 L2 F' B2 L
*23. *L B' D' R2 U' D2 L B R D' R F2 U2 L' B2 R2 L' F2 B Rw2
*24. *B' R' L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B U' F2 U' B' L' D B'
*25. *B2 R D B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' L D R2 F2 L' B2 R' D' Rw' Uw2
*26. *D' F2 L U2 L2 B R' F U' F' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L' Fw Uw'
*27. *F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R' F2 U L2 U L2 F U' B U B2 R2 Fw'
*28. *U2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R F' L2 R D B' F U F' Rw2
*29. *L F' U L D' L' F U B' D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R' L2 D2 U' Fw' Uw
*30. *F2 R F U' L U2 R' U2 L B2 R' B' F R U' L' F U2 Rw Uw'
*31. *L2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 U L' U B2 R2 D U' R U2 L F' Rw2 Uw'
*32. *R B2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L U' B2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 F D' Fw' Uw2
*33. *U D2 B2 D L' F R2 D B U' L' B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*34. *D2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R B R' D' F' D' F' L2 U L' R2 F
*35. *U' B2 U' R2 F2 L' U2 B R' L F2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F' Rw2 Uw
*36. *B2 D R' U L2 F2 L B D2 B' D2 F' R2 F U2 F U2 D2 L2 R' Uw2
*37. *F L' U2 F' L F' U F R' D2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 Uw
*38. *D F B D R U' B' D R U2 R' F2 R2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw
*39. *B F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 F' R' F' D' L U F2 L' U' F' Rw'
*40. *B U2 L F' D B' R U' R' B' U2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 Fw Uw
*41. *U D2 L' F' B R' B' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' L Fw Uw2
*42. *U B' U2 F D2 F' D' U B R D2 F R' D F D' Fw Uw2
*43. *U' L D' L' F2 R2 D2 F' L F2 U D2 F2 U2 D L2 F D' Rw
*44. *B' F' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L B' D' B F D2 L U' F' D' Rw'
*45. *U L2 D F' R2 U L U D2 F2 U L2 U L2 U F U L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*46. *L2 D B2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 F' R' F2 R' F' D2 L B2 F2 Rw' Uw
*47. *F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U R D' B D F' L F' U2 R B' R Fw' Uw'
*48. *U' R' D' F R B L F' U' F' B2 D B2 U L2 U' D2 L2 F Uw2
*49. *U2 B' L B L D R D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U B' U B2 L2 Fw Uw
*50. *U2 B' U F R2 D R D2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' B L U2 Rw Uw
*51. *B2 D R2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' B L' D' L2 R' F Rw Uw2
*52. *F' L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 R2 D U' L' U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *B' R' B2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 F2 L B' R2 U' B D F2 L' F Rw' Uw'
*54. *B R F R B' U B U F2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 R' B R2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*55. *B R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B F2 D' L D2 R2 U F U B' Rw' Uw'
*56. *R2 B2 L' U L D2 L D L R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 L2
*57. *U2 R' B' D F' D' R L' B2 U' F' U' B2 U' D R2 U' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*58. *B2 L2 U2 D B U' L D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F B2 D B D2 Fw' Uw
*59. *U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F L2 U' L2 R' U L B' D' Rw2 Uw'
*60. *F' B L2 F2 U2 D' B' L2 B L B U2 B2 U B2 D B2 D Rw' Uw'
*61. *R F' L' F' D R2 D B R B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R Fw Uw2
*62. *B R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R' F' U' B2 R2 D L' F D R'
*63. *L2 U L' D2 F' L' B U' L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*64. *R' B2 U R2 D' B2 L' B U2 B F' L2 R F2 L' B2 U Rw
*65. *F U F B' R' D2 L' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' L2 D Fw' Uw
*66. *U2 F2 D L F2 L F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 L' B' U2 F' R D B U
*67. *U L F' L U2 F R' B D' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 Fw' Uw
*68. *B' D2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U R D2 L' U R F' D' U' Rw2 Uw'
*69. *U R F2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' L D2 B2 D' F' D B F U Fw Uw'
*70. *L' U' D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L' B U F' R2 B Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' D' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F R2 D2 F' L U' R B' U2
*2. *L2 D U2 R' F2 L' F2 R D2 L2 B' R D' F R2 F2 D' F2 D
*3. *F B L' D2 R' F' R U B U L2 D B2 U D2 F2 R2
*4. *U' L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 B' D L' F D B F2 R2
*5. *L2 R D2 F2 L U2 F2 L D' R2 U2 R F U R D2 U B2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R U2 R2 U' F' L B L U' L2
*2. *U L U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F L F2 R2 B2 U R D2 B
*3. *L2 D' F2 D' F' D' L D' F D R D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2
*4. *U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U' L2 D B' R D' B R' F D2 L
*5. *U L U B' U2 R2 L' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F L2 U L2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U' F L2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D' F2 U'
*2. *R' F' B2 L' B2 L R2 D2 R U2 D F' U2 L F U R' U
*3. *F R' F2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 R' D U B D' B'
*4. *L2 U' B2 D2 U2 L D2 R' F2 U2 F2 U L2 R D B' D2 B' F' D
*5. *R U' L F2 L' D' B U' R' F D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F D' L U' L' F2 D R F' U' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' R2 F' R' U R2 B' U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 L' B' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F L' D L2 R' D' U' R F2 D' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' R2 F R U R F' R2 F
*3. *R2 B' R' L' D2 B' R' F' R' D F2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' L2 F
*4. *D B R' D' F2 L2 U L U' R2 F2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' R2 F Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 F2 D' B L2 B2 Uw2 U Rw' D F2 Rw' B' Fw' R2 L2 Uw' Rw' U F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U R' U2 F R U R2 U2 F
*3. *D L' U2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 U' F2 R' F U' L' U F' R F'
*4. *D' R2 B L' B2 D R2 F D2 R D2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D B Rw2 Fw2 U R2 F' L2 D' Rw2 L2 B' D2 Rw Uw2 L' Uw2 F' L Uw' Fw' L Uw2 D R' Fw
*5. *L2 Fw Rw2 R2 U' F Bw Dw2 Fw Rw' L' U2 Dw2 Uw D' F2 U Rw U L Rw2 Dw' F' B2 Rw D2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 R Bw B' Dw' Lw B' Dw2 L' D2 L2 Bw' Lw2 B2 U2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R Dw' B' Fw' Lw2 B F2 Uw2 B' Rw Bw2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R U2 R F' R' U R U' F'
*3. *R U D B R' L2 B' U2 B2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 F D R' B
*4. *U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D F L U2 R U' F2 R F' Fw2 D L D' Fw2 U Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' F' Uw2 L B Uw Rw' Uw2 F' R2 Uw' Rw D'
*5. *Uw2 Bw' U B2 Uw' D2 R' Uw F D2 L2 B Dw2 F' B' Rw2 Lw U Uw' R' L' Fw Rw Bw' Rw U' Lw' F' R' U2 Lw2 F D2 Bw2 Dw' D Lw Dw Lw2 L Fw F2 L R Rw Dw L' Bw' F' Dw2 Fw Lw Uw R2 B' Uw Fw U2 B2 Bw2
*6. *Bw U' 3Uw L' D L2 Dw2 D U 3Uw 3Rw' Dw' F2 3Uw B Rw F R' U2 F2 Uw' Fw2 3Uw Dw' Rw2 3Rw' Lw2 F2 3Rw B' Fw' Dw Uw2 D' B' Lw2 B' 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw U2 Lw' B' 3Uw2 Rw F2 Bw Rw' 3Fw2 Dw Rw' 3Uw' Uw 3Rw Dw2 B' Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 U 3Uw' Dw' L' Uw2 3Uw Lw Uw' Fw D2 Fw2 D Dw 3Rw Fw Lw' R' Uw2 Bw2 3Fw Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 F' R' U' F U2 R2 U2 R'
*3. *U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' U' B' D U B2 R' F L U2
*4. *R' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D L F' D' F R B D L2 Fw2 R U' Fw2 L' U R2 D Fw2 R' U L Fw' D' Fw' L' Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' L Uw'
*5. *Bw2 Dw' D2 F2 Uw' F2 L2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 L2 F2 Bw' Rw2 Fw R2 Lw2 Fw' B' L' Bw2 F B' Rw F L2 Rw' Lw F' Fw Uw' D2 U' B' F2 Lw B2 D2 Uw Dw' B2 Dw2 R2 Rw D Fw2 Dw' L2 Uw' Fw' Uw' F Uw' Rw R' Fw2 Lw Bw2 B Dw2
*6. *3Fw Rw2 L2 3Rw2 R' Bw' U' 3Uw2 L 3Rw 3Fw' Uw 3Uw U' D B2 Bw' U2 3Fw' D' Lw2 D2 R2 U 3Uw' 3Fw' R' B' Lw' U2 3Uw Uw2 3Rw' B2 Rw F' D' L Rw Dw 3Fw2 U Rw' 3Rw L' Uw' F' 3Rw' Fw U' 3Rw R' 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw 3Rw B2 D2 Fw2 F' 3Fw' B' 3Uw' B2 Rw' B2 Uw Lw2 3Fw D' F2 Dw2 D L2 R2 Dw' Bw 3Uw' U' L2
*7. *Lw F' Lw Fw' U Dw' 3Rw D2 Rw2 D Fw' Bw' 3Fw D2 F2 3Dw2 F 3Uw Dw2 Fw2 B2 3Lw2 Fw2 U2 Bw' R' 3Dw2 Dw F2 Dw 3Dw' 3Bw Bw D2 Lw Bw 3Uw2 U' F' Dw' 3Bw Dw' Bw2 Lw2 3Lw2 L' B' Fw' U2 Lw2 D2 3Bw' Lw' R' Bw' F' 3Lw F2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' 3Bw Lw' 3Bw' Uw 3Uw2 D' B R B R' 3Rw' U' 3Dw 3Fw D2 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw' D B2 R2 L Uw' B Bw2 3Dw2 3Lw 3Bw 3Uw Bw2 R2 Lw 3Fw D 3Fw' 3Bw F Lw L'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR3- DL4- UL4- U5- R2- D4- L2- ALL4- y2 U2+ R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL1+ DR UL
*2. *UR4- DR1+ DL0+ UL1- U6+ R2- D3+ L3- ALL3- y2 U3- R3+ D2+ L1- ALL3+ DL
*3. *UR4- DR1+ DL6+ UL1+ U3+ R5+ D6+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R6+ D3+ L1- ALL1+ DR
*4. *UR5+ DR4+ DL5- UL3- U3+ R2+ D5- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R3- D1- L3+ ALL1- UR DR
*5. *UR3- DR3- DL6+ UL3- U4- R5- D2+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U2- R3- D2- L4- ALL5+ UR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L' U R L U' L' U' R L' u l' r b
*2. *U' L U' B' L U' B' R' L U' L u r
*3. *R B' U' B L B U' B' L R' U l'
*4. *U' L' B' R' U B R L U R' L u r
*5. *L' B' R' L R' L' U' B R L' B' u l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
*2. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,-2)
*3. *(3,5) / (-5,4) / (-4,-1) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) /
*4. *(0,2) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (6,3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,-1) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B R' L' B U' R B R' L
*2. *B L B' L' R L' R L' R L R'
*3. *L R U R B R' U' B L B' R'
*4. *B L U' B L R' B L' B R' B
*5. *L R B' R' L R' B L' B' R' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R L2' F2 R2 BL' L2' F2 flip BL BR2 BL2 U' BL' U2 L' F2' R U2' F2' U2' R2' F2 R2 U2' R2' F2 U
*2. *flip U2' R2 L U2 F2 BL' U2 flip U R2 F U2' BR2' BL2' L BL U2 R2' U R' U2' F2 U2' F' R' F2' R2'
*3. *F' BL2 flip U2' L2 BL2' U2' BR' BL flip U2 BL2 L' BR2' R2' U2' BL2 BR' R2' F2 U2 F' R F2' U2 F' U2 F R2' U2
*4. *flip U2' R BL U2 BR' R U2 BL' flip R' F2' U BR2 U BR2' BL2' L R' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U F2' U2'
*5. *R flip U2' F BL2' BR2 R2' BR U F' flip U F2 BR2' U2' R' BL2' L2 BR2' U R2' F R2' U' F R2 U' F R2' F2 R F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' R2 U2 R U2 F' R U R' F'
*3. *F' D R' D2 L' D2 R' F2 L' U2 F D B2 L' B F2 L B2 F'
*4. *D' F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L U' R D2 F' L2 U' D R L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 R D L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' Fw' U B2 U' R' Uw2 Rw' Uw' F2 L' Fw' Rw B' L
*5. *Fw2 U2 Rw' D Bw' F2 Dw D2 Uw R U' Uw D2 L' D U Bw L R' Rw Dw2 R Bw2 Rw' F L' Rw Uw' Bw' Rw2 D2 F' Bw2 Dw2 B Bw F' Fw' Rw' Lw2 B2 Fw' R2 U Fw2 Rw Uw Lw2 D' Uw' Lw' Uw' L2 Rw2 Lw' R' U2 F2 Uw F'
*OH. *D2 F2 R' F B R' F R' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' D' F D'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR1- DL6+ UL5+ U0+ R4- D1- L4+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R3- D4- L3- ALL1+ UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R U' L R' B R B' R B L' l' b
*Square-1. *(-3,2) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (4,-3) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *U B R' U B L R L' U B' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' R' b B' l' b' f l' F L' R B' L R' F R'
*2. *l' b' r' b r f B' F' L' B' R F' L B R F'
*3. *L' F' f' l r' f' F L l' L' F R' B R' F' L R
*4. *F b f l L f' r b l' R' B' F' L R F L' B
*5. *F' L F r' R' f' l r' B' L' F R' B' L B' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U' L' R' Bw' L' Rw B Uw L' Lw Uw Bw Lw' Bw' Uw' Lw Bw' u l' r b
*2. *L' Bw R' Lw' U B' Uw' L' R' Lw' R' Rw Uw Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw' Rw' u' l' r' b'
*3. *Lw Bw' L' R Lw R Bw B Lw U R' Lw Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw u l' r b
*4. *Uw' R' Lw U' R Bw' L B Rw' Bw L' Bw Uw Lw Uw Rw Lw' l
*5. *Lw Uw L' R B' Uw' Lw U R' B' Uw' Rw Bw Rw' Lw Bw' Rw Uw' u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U L3 U R3 D L3 D2 R U3 R D2 L U2 L D R D L U R D2 L U R D R U2 L D R2 U L U L D2 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U3 R2 D L U R2 D L D R U L3 D R2 U L2 D R2 D L U R D R U L U2 L2 D R2 U L D3 L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U R D L D L U3 R D R U L D2 L2 D R3 U2 L2 U L D R U R D2 L D R U L D L U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L2 U R D2 L U2 R D2 R U R U L2 U R D L D R2 D L2 U L D R U R2 U L2 D R2 U L U L D L U R3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U3 L D3 R U3 L D3 R U2 R D L U R U L2 D L U R2 D L2 D2 R2 U R U L2 D R U L2 D2 R3 U L2 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L B2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 D R B L' U2 B L2 D' B2 D' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R B' D2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B R2 B L D' U F R' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F L F' D2 L2 U' L2 F U' L' R2 U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' L' U L D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2 L' U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' F' L D2 L2 R U2 R U2 F2 R D F2 D F2 U' L' D F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 R D2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R' U R F L' D B' R
*2. *L F L D2 R' D' F' U L' F L U D2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2
*3. *F R2 D' L' F R' L B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 F R' U
*4. *L' D F2 B R U B' U' B D2 B L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2
*5. *R2 U F' D2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 L' R' B L' R F2 D B F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UF UL LB UL UB UL UB UR LB RF UR UB UL LB UL UF LB RB UB LB UL LF UF UR UB UL UF RF UR RB LF UF DF DL DR DB DF LF UF DL DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ RF+ UF UL+ RF DB DR+2 RB+ DR RB+
*2. * UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UB LB UB RF UR UF RF UF UR UL UB LB UL RB LF UL LF UL UF UL UB LB RB DF DL DR RF UF UR LF UL LB DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+2 RF UR+ DL+2 DB RB-
*3. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UL LB RF UR UB UL RF UR UF UB UR UL RF UR UB LB RB UR UF RB LF UL UB UR LF UL UF UB UL LF UF UR RF DB LB UL UF RF RB DL DF LF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 UR DL- LF UF+ DB+ RB DL-
*4. * UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UR UL LB UL UF RF UR UF RF UR UF UB UL LB UB UL LB UB RF RB UR UF UL UB UR RB UB RB LF UF UR UB LF UL LF UL DL DB DF LF DF DL LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LF UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 DR+ RF+2 UF RF+2 DB+2 LB UL+ DB+2
*5. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UL UB LB UL UB LB UL UB UR RF UR UF UR UL RF RB UB UL RB LF UF UL UF LF UF UL UB LF DF DR RF DB RB UR DL DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 UB UL DF+ DR+2 DF+2 DR DF LF+ UF+2 LF UF LF+2 UF+ UL UF UL+ UB+2 UL UB+2 LF-2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R F L' U' R' U R L F BR' F' D' F D BR F R L R' U L R F U R F' U' R' U F' BR' B' BR R' U D' BL B
*2. *R F' R D' F' D R' BR' D BR D' R' F R' F L' U R U F L U R U R' F' L' F BR R BL' U F' L B'
*3. *F' BR' D BR F' R' BR' D BR L' R' U' R U L F R' F' L' F' U R' F' U L U L R' F' U' R' BL BR B' BR' F U' L'
*4. *U' L U' L BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' R U R F R F L F U' R U L' U F' L' R' L' F L F BR BL L' F' D' L
*5. *BR' D' F' D F BR R' F' R' D R BR R' BR' D' R' L' R' U' R L' U F L U' F' L U L' F' U' BL' F' R' L' B' L F


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

Would you ever add a stack mat function to the competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Would you ever add a stack mat function to the competition?


Interesting idea. I see that CSTimer now has that function, so clearly it's possible. It's a good idea; perhaps at some point if I have time I will investigate it. But that will likely be a while, as I am a bit short on extra time now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2021)

Results for week 36: Congratulations to MLGCubez, michaelxfy, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(103)
1.  1.14 Legomanz
2.  1.36 Charles Jerome
3.  1.40 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.50 OriginalUsername
5.  1.51 BrianJ
6.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
7.  2.11 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  2.22 darrensaito
8.  2.22 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  2.25 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.39 Luke Garrett
12.  2.41 sean_cut4
13.  2.60 owendonnelly
14.  2.62 Benyó
15.  2.85 remopihel
16.  2.87 cuberkid10
17.  2.88 fun at the joy
18.  2.89 RTHK
19.  2.96 dycocubix
20.  3.11 michaelxfy
21.  3.14 Sjviray
22.  3.15 BraydenTheCuber
23.  3.27 Cale S
24.  3.28 Antto Pitkänen
25.  3.32 Manatee 10235
26.  3.42 Mantas Urbanavicius
27.  3.51 BradenTheMagician
27.  3.51 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  3.51 Oxzowachi
30.  3.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  3.65 sigalig
32.  3.67 Adam Chodyniecki
33.  3.73 Fisko
34.  3.76 Mai Hy
35.  3.77 MCuber
36.  3.88 BMcCl1
36.  3.88 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  3.95 ichcubegerne
39.  3.98 João Vinicius
40.  4.02 Ianwubby
41.  4.07 midnightcuberx
42.  4.10 Fred Lang
43.  4.18 MaksymilianMisiak
44.  4.21 Ontricus
45.  4.29 Thecubingcuber347
46.  4.36 Neb
47.  4.38 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  4.50 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
49.  4.57 MJbaka
50.  4.65 bennettstouder
51.  4.66 Melvintnh327
52.  4.67 DGCubes
53.  4.71 Der Der
54.  4.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
54.  4.76 Caleb Rogers
56.  4.86 Tropical Cuber
57.  4.88 sebcoolan_the_second
58.  4.95 bobak
59.  5.01 abhijat
60.  5.08 agradess2
61.  5.10 Θperm
62.  5.13 edcuberrules8473
63.  5.15 trangium
64.  5.26 PCCuber
65.  5.29 Cubey_Tube
66.  5.40 Li Xiang
67.  5.53 Bilbo7
68.  5.62 drpfisherman
69.  5.96 Jakub26
70.  6.04 Aerocuber
71.  6.13 Lewis
72.  6.17 soggy_bred
73.  6.25 cuberswoop
74.  6.59 theos
75.  6.93 BlueAcidball
76.  6.98 jkx9
77.  7.16 White KB
78.  7.21 Mike Hughey
79.  7.53 CaptainCuber
80.  7.57 nevinscph
81.  7.64 cubingmom2
82.  7.86 Rubika-37-021204
83.  8.46 ThePureCuber
84.  8.53 One Wheel
85.  9.11 Maximilian2011
86.  9.20 thomas.sch
87.  9.45 Jrg
88.  9.47 sporteisvogel
89.  11.05 Allan Foltz
90.  11.31 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
91.  11.63 TOMPRO
92.  12.74 Jacck
93.  12.93 MatsBergsten
94.  12.97 Ben Hunter
95.  13.83 KellanB
96.  14.34 CalebB
97.  15.76 SizzleEBaconCubing
98.  16.15 Joel binu
99.  16.91 Mr Cuber
100.  17.12 Nash171
101.  39.44 pedringameplay3
102.  DNF RAUNAK
102.  DNF Mrhashtagpickle


*3x3x3*(150)
1.  6.39 Luke Garrett
2.  6.81 BrianJ
3.  7.18 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.40 MLGCubez
5.  7.62 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  7.67 Ty Y.
6.  7.67 NathanaelCubes
8.  7.70 Charles Jerome
9.  7.83 OriginalUsername
10.  7.98 BraydenTheCuber
11.  8.01 Legomanz
12.  8.15 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  8.30 Lim Hung
14.  8.35 logofetesulo1
15.  8.37 dycocubix
16.  8.40 Manatee 10235
17.  8.49 NoahCubing
18.  8.55 Mantas Urbanavicius
19.  8.57 darrensaito
20.  8.60 cuberkid10
21.  8.64 Petro Leum
22.  8.72 Sjviray
23.  8.74 Oxzowachi
24.  8.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  9.07 FishyIshy
26.  9.19 turtwig
27.  9.20 sebcoolan_the_second
27.  9.20 Adam Chodyniecki
29.  9.39 fun at the joy
30.  9.40 vishwasankarcubing
31.  9.56 FaLoL
32.  9.62 sideedmain
33.  9.66 BradenTheMagician
34.  9.69 sean_cut4
35.  9.91 michaelxfy
36.  10.01 abhijat
37.  10.02 remopihel
38.  10.03 ichcubegerne
39.  10.07 DGCubes
40.  10.25 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
41.  10.31 Davoda_IV
42.  10.35 Neb
43.  10.38 BMcCl1
44.  10.57 20luky3
45.  10.65 Ontricus
46.  10.80 GenTheThief
47.  10.87 agradess2
48.  11.08 Antto Pitkänen
49.  11.25 sigalig
50.  11.26 Benyó
51.  11.27 MaksymilianMisiak
52.  11.28 Tropical Cuber
53.  11.29 owendonnelly
54.  11.36 MartinN13
55.  11.38 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  11.41 João Vinicius
57.  11.43 PCCuber
58.  11.49 Logan2017DAYR01
59.  11.55 abunickabhi
60.  11.60 Fred Lang
61.  11.72 midnightcuberx
62.  12.00 Mai Hy
63.  12.17 MCuber
64.  12.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
65.  12.31 the dnf master
66.  12.32 Cubey_Tube
67.  12.34 VJW
68.  12.37 Fisko
69.  12.42 chancet4488
70.  12.66 Dylan Swarts
71.  12.78 Emir Yusuf
72.  12.83 MJbaka
73.  12.88 revaldoah
74.  12.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  13.07 Ianwubby
76.  13.15 pizzacrust
77.  13.18 Der Der
78.  13.39 CubableYT
79.  13.47 lumes2121
80.  13.73 Keroma12
81.  13.77 ThePureCuber
82.  13.98 Winfaza
83.  14.22 bennettstouder
84.  14.27 xyzzy
85.  14.53 drpfisherman
86.  15.14 jkx9
87.  15.27 RainbowsAndStuff
88.  15.28 SentsuiJack2403
89.  15.46 seungju choi
90.  15.53 Aerocuber
91.  15.76 LittleLumos
92.  15.85 duckyisepic
93.  16.09 Bilbo7
94.  16.16 White KB
95.  16.32 BlueAcidball
96.  16.40 nevinscph
97.  16.41 thatkid
98.  16.45 Petri Krzywacki
99.  16.60 breadears
100.  16.67 CaptainCuber
101.  16.76 Li Xiang
102.  16.78 RyanSoh
103.  16.91 Thecubingcuber347
104.  17.67 Θperm
105.  18.01 Ernest Fowler
106.  18.13 Jakub26
107.  18.26 bgcatfan
108.  18.35 CubeRed
109.  18.76 soggy_bred
110.  19.08 M.Sikandar
111.  19.58 Lux
112.  19.80 Moreno van Rooijen
113.  20.02 MarkA64
114.  20.19 Lewis
115.  20.43 Maximilian2011
116.  20.71 Jrg
117.  21.65 Allan Foltz
118.  22.00 sporteisvogel
119.  22.52 Myanmarcuberzwe
120.  22.95 One Wheel
121.  22.99 Mike Hughey
122.  23.61 Neatcubing
123.  23.62 Caleb Rogers
124.  24.01 YoungPotatoBoi
125.  24.54 theos
126.  25.64 cuberswoop
127.  25.67 Rubika-37-021204
128.  26.39 edcuberrules8473
129.  26.63 Flow 3x3
130.  26.99 cubingmom2
131.  27.17 SizzleEBaconCubing
132.  28.32 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
133.  29.96 Melvintnh327
134.  30.06 aamiel
135.  31.30 Jacck
136.  32.62 bobak
137.  33.62 thomas.sch
138.  33.63 oddzr
139.  35.52 BestDragon27
140.  35.55 MatsBergsten
141.  38.70 Mr Cuber
142.  40.08 KellanB
143.  43.17 Ben Hunter
144.  45.29 krish_p
145.  45.61 Joel binu
146.  49.90 TOMPRO
147.  54.67 EarthyCubing
148.  58.08 Cuberinacuber
149.  1:04.85 RadicalRick
150.  1:05.08 Nash171


*4x4x4*(74)
1.  30.08 Khairur Rachim
2.  31.75 Luke Garrett
3.  32.54 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  32.62 OriginalUsername
5.  33.34 darrensaito
6.  33.73 BrianJ
7.  33.84 MLGCubez
8.  34.18 Sjviray
9.  35.36 abhijat
10.  37.34 MCuber
11.  37.66 michaelxfy
12.  37.78 FaLoL
13.  37.84 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  39.32 Oxzowachi
15.  39.89 ichcubegerne
16.  40.81 sean_cut4
17.  41.16 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  41.29 BradenTheMagician
19.  41.45 Benyó
20.  42.08 João Vinicius
21.  42.37 dycocubix
22.  42.50 sigalig
23.  42.84 Neb
24.  43.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  44.38 DGCubes
26.  44.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  47.08 BMcCl1
28.  48.01 Ontricus
29.  48.32 logofetesulo1
30.  48.50 MaksymilianMisiak
31.  48.54 Emir Yusuf
32.  49.09 nevinscph
33.  49.32 bennettstouder
34.  53.34 midnightcuberx
35.  53.87 Winfaza
36.  54.32 Fisko
37.  54.50 Dylan Swarts
38.  55.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  56.20 thatkid
40.  56.60 Liam Wadek
41.  56.77 owendonnelly
42.  57.14 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  57.33 VJW
44.  57.79 LittleLumos
45.  57.81 PCCuber
46.  58.96 Tropical Cuber
47.  59.72 breadears
48.  1:00.22 Der Der
49.  1:00.95 Triangles_are_cubers
50.  1:01.09 chancet4488
51.  1:01.40 CaptainCuber
52.  1:01.55 Bilbo7
53.  1:02.20 revaldoah
54.  1:07.30 soggy_bred
55.  1:11.33 Ali161102
56.  1:13.29 Θperm
57.  1:13.73 Li Xiang
58.  1:14.91 Cubey_Tube
59.  1:16.69 White KB
60.  1:17.58 Lewis
61.  1:17.74 Petri Krzywacki
62.  1:18.36 duckyisepic
63.  1:18.90 Mai Hy
64.  1:19.46 One Wheel
65.  1:24.72 theos
66.  1:30.53 Jrg
67.  1:40.71 jkx9
68.  1:40.97 Rubika-37-021204
69.  1:41.05 sporteisvogel
70.  1:48.10 thomas.sch
71.  1:50.16 Jacck
72.  2:08.86 MatsBergsten
73.  4:39.80 Joel binu
74.  DNF sideedmain


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  51.35 Manatee 10235
2.  55.41 OriginalUsername
3.  59.05 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:00.00 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:01.29 darrensaito
6.  1:01.58 MLGCubez
7.  1:01.85 Benyó
8.  1:02.66 dycocubix
9.  1:03.57 FaLoL
10.  1:04.68 BrianJ
11.  1:05.66 michaelxfy
12.  1:07.39 ichcubegerne
13.  1:08.29 abhijat
14.  1:11.68 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  1:12.03 Luke Garrett
16.  1:15.02 João Vinicius
17.  1:16.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  1:16.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:17.12 sigalig
20.  1:17.80 DGCubes
21.  1:18.65 MartinN13
22.  1:23.12 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  1:24.99 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:25.24 sean_cut4
25.  1:25.70 nevinscph
26.  1:26.93 Neb
27.  1:30.97 VJW
28.  1:34.06 Ontricus
29.  1:36.13 Sjviray
30.  1:38.65 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:40.29 BMcCl1
32.  1:40.48 Fisko
33.  1:40.90 Liam Wadek
34.  1:41.72 Bilbo7
35.  1:52.64 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  1:53.50 thatkid
37.  1:55.02 LittleLumos
38.  2:01.67 breadears
39.  2:13.08 Lewis
40.  2:18.73 Lux
41.  2:20.36 White KB
42.  2:20.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  2:20.74 theos
44.  2:22.68 One Wheel
45.  2:28.55 Jrg
46.  2:33.45 Rubika-37-021204
47.  2:35.94 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:36.87 Θperm
49.  2:42.47 sporteisvogel
50.  2:54.74 Jacck
51.  3:02.69 thomas.sch
52.  3:08.91 soggy_bred
53.  3:17.40 Cubey_Tube
54.  4:07.22 MatsBergsten
55.  4:53.76 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
56.  DNF Ali161102
56.  DNF bennettstouder


*6x6x6*(24)
1.  1:52.12 Manatee 10235
2.  1:54.58 OriginalUsername
3.  1:54.76 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:56.07 FaLoL
5.  1:57.29 ichcubegerne
6.  1:58.77 michaelxfy
7.  2:12.82 sigalig
8.  2:18.33 agradess2
9.  2:31.18 nevinscph
10.  2:37.65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:42.87 DGCubes
12.  2:52.45 sean_cut4
13.  3:14.59 Liam Wadek
14.  3:37.92 LittleLumos
15.  3:52.95 One Wheel
16.  4:16.97 theos
17.  4:22.82 Lewis
18.  4:26.80 White KB
19.  4:39.67 Jrg
20.  4:55.82 Rubika-37-021204
21.  5:01.88 thomas.sch
22.  5:04.16 sporteisvogel
23.  DNF Dylan Swarts
23.  DNF Ali161102


*7x7x7*(18)
1.  2:43.82 Benyó
2.  2:52.37 ichcubegerne
3.  2:54.63 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  2:59.01 michaelxfy
5.  3:00.39 FaLoL
6.  3:27.42 nevinscph
7.  3:44.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  3:45.15 sigalig
9.  3:49.52 Liam Wadek
10.  4:37.37 sean_cut4
11.  5:06.69 LittleLumos
12.  6:16.45 Jrg
13.  6:54.23 Lewis
14.  7:20.21 theos
15.  7:30.03 Rubika-37-021204
16.  7:42.62 thomas.sch
17.  DNF VJW
17.  DNF White KB


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(30)
1.  4.68 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.44 BrianJ
3.  6.21 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  6.75 OriginalUsername
5.  7.05 sean_cut4
6.  7.97 Luke Garrett
7.  8.96 dycocubix
8.  10.56 sigalig
9.  13.70 BradenTheMagician
10.  14.33 ThePureCuber
11.  14.78 Benyó
12.  16.79 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  17.56 Li Xiang
14.  17.82 ichcubegerne
15.  18.56 midnightcuberx
16.  23.53 theos
17.  23.88 MatsBergsten
18.  24.22 nevinscph
19.  25.72 Jakub26
20.  26.03 michaelxfy
21.  27.67 LittleLumos
22.  34.71 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  41.19 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  45.55 thomas.sch
25.  47.73 Jacck
26.  57.15 Mai Hy
27.  1:05.71 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:06.05 sporteisvogel
29.  1:59.64 BlueAcidball
30.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(20)
1.  19.91 sigalig
2.  26.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  27.93 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  30.87 seungju choi
5.  38.90 abunickabhi
6.  47.92 Benyó
7.  48.95 Jakub26
8.  57.19 nevinscph
9.  1:07.45 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  1:08.32 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:18.35 MatsBergsten
12.  1:29.78 thatkid
13.  1:47.16 michaelxfy
14.  1:50.56 filmip
15.  1:55.86 LittleLumos
16.  3:19.32 Jacck
17.  4:11.49 thomas.sch
18.  10:30.39 sporteisvogel
19.  DNF RyanSoh
19.  DNF theos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  1:46.04 sigalig
2.  2:58.72 Bilbo7
3.  4:41.51 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  8:12.99 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF theos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:53.94 Bilbo7
2.  9:28.84 nevinscph
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF theos
3.  DNF sigalig

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:45.92 nevinscph
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  39:24.63 nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  24/30 46:40 Dylan Swarts
2.  16/17 24:14 Keroma12
3.  15/16 34:18 willian_pessoa


Spoiler



4.  6/6 32:57 MatsBergsten
5.  7/8 59:43 midnightcuberx
6.  12/19 58:06 Ali161102
7.  4/4 9:27 nevinscph
8.  6/8 25:28 seungju choi
9.  3/4 9:55 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  2/3 17:00 Jacck
11.  2/4 34:38 thomas.sch
12.  0/6 49:59 Liam Wadek


*3x3x3 one-handed*(78)
1.  9.83 Petro Leum
2.  9.92 Luke Garrett
3.  11.42 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.61 OriginalUsername
5.  11.85 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  12.20 Khairur Rachim
7.  12.48 MLGCubez
8.  14.01 GenTheThief
9.  14.66 Charles Jerome
10.  14.72 darrensaito
11.  14.74 MTOBEIYF
12.  15.43 sean_cut4
13.  16.44 midnightcuberx
14.  16.59 Oxzowachi
15.  16.77 ichcubegerne
16.  17.00 michaelxfy
17.  17.04 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  17.12 turtwig
19.  17.23 BraydenTheCuber
20.  17.50 cuberkid10
21.  17.56 FaLoL
22.  17.76 Ontricus
23.  17.80 MCuber
24.  17.95 abunickabhi
25.  17.98 dycocubix
26.  18.00 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  18.44 remopihel
28.  18.54 DGCubes
29.  18.82 BradenTheMagician
30.  19.39 logofetesulo1
31.  19.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  20.44 Adam Chodyniecki
33.  20.63 sigalig
34.  20.73 Benyó
35.  21.53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  21.57 Sjviray
37.  21.62 PCCuber
38.  21.70 MartinN13
39.  21.71 xyzzy
40.  22.49 MJbaka
41.  23.72 Neb
42.  24.08 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  24.47 Fisko
44.  25.16 revaldoah
45.  25.17 Meisme
46.  25.37 MaksymilianMisiak
47.  26.42 Winfaza
48.  26.61 BMcCl1
49.  27.51 seungju choi
50.  28.36 Thecubingcuber347
51.  28.49 Tropical Cuber
52.  29.23 breadears
53.  29.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
54.  30.40 Dylan Swarts
55.  31.07 chancet4488
56.  31.46 VJW
57.  33.19 White KB
58.  34.46 Mai Hy
59.  34.85 LittleLumos
60.  36.01 BlueAcidball
61.  36.60 Li Xiang
62.  36.89 Bilbo7
63.  40.33 Cubey_Tube
64.  40.47 Mike Hughey
65.  42.60 jkx9
66.  44.16 Allan Foltz
67.  46.16 bgcatfan
68.  46.75 One Wheel
69.  47.20 sporteisvogel
70.  57.04 Jacck
71.  59.87 Rubika-37-021204
72.  1:09.07 thomas.sch
73.  1:15.11 theos
74.  1:22.11 BestDragon27
75.  1:33.85 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
76.  1:42.38 MatsBergsten
77.  3:17.91 Joel binu
78.  DNF RyanSoh


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  47.04 GenTheThief
2.  1:36.14 Li Xiang

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  42.96 DGCubes
2.  43.19 ichcubegerne
3.  50.28 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  56.01 GenTheThief
5.  1:02.04 darrensaito
6.  1:18.85 CaptainCuber
7.  1:23.04 theos
8.  1:34.12 Tropical Cuber
9.  1:53.39 MatsBergsten
10.  2:58.49 Mai Hy


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  27.67 (27, 28, 28) Benyó
2.  30.00 (31, 27, 32) theos
3.  32.00 (34, 31, 31) TaliwangCube


Spoiler



4.  51.67 (58, 49, 48) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) Cale S
5.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) filmip
5.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (66, DNS, DNS) Melvintnh327


*2-3-4 Relay*(49)
1.  41.22 Luke Garrett
2.  44.23 BrianJ
3.  48.31 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  48.50 MLGCubez
5.  49.55 OriginalUsername
6.  49.99 Sjviray
7.  52.69 michaelxfy
8.  53.49 BradenTheMagician
9.  53.79 abhijat
10.  55.87 Benyó
11.  56.82 DGCubes
12.  57.31 sean_cut4
13.  59.61 Ontricus
14.  1:00.03 Antto Pitkänen
15.  1:04.47 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  1:04.82 sigalig
17.  1:05.13 BMcCl1
18.  1:06.21 João Vinicius
19.  1:07.51 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  1:07.82 Adam Chodyniecki
21.  1:09.96 Fisko
22.  1:10.70 nevinscph
23.  1:14.61 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  1:16.49 PCCuber
25.  1:17.27 owendonnelly
26.  1:21.32 midnightcuberx
27.  1:22.16 Der Der
28.  1:24.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  1:29.12 Tropical Cuber
30.  1:33.18 Cubey_Tube
31.  1:35.82 ThePureCuber
32.  1:39.91 BlueAcidball
33.  1:41.21 Li Xiang
34.  1:44.92 Thecubingcuber347
35.  1:46.94 CaptainCuber
36.  1:48.52 breadears
37.  1:50.93 White KB
38.  1:51.42 Lewis
39.  1:54.11 soggy_bred
40.  1:55.74 Θperm
41.  1:59.82 theos
42.  2:04.47 jkx9
43.  2:04.95 One Wheel
44.  2:10.36 Mai Hy
45.  2:13.74 Maximilian2011
46.  2:14.50 Jrg
47.  2:22.29 thomas.sch
48.  3:23.59 MatsBergsten
49.  6:40.37 Joel binu


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  2:03.24 Benyó
2.  2:05.98 michaelxfy
3.  2:06.57 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:10.37 abhijat
5.  2:18.64 DGCubes
6.  2:20.77 BradenTheMagician
7.  2:23.47 sean_cut4
8.  2:28.13 nevinscph
9.  2:33.70 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  2:35.37 sigalig
11.  2:38.39 Ontricus
12.  2:39.98 BMcCl1
13.  3:35.84 Utkarsh Ashar
14.  3:48.09 White KB
15.  3:50.03 Li Xiang
16.  4:08.67 Θperm
17.  4:13.02 soggy_bred
18.  4:19.28 One Wheel
19.  4:25.81 Lewis
20.  4:51.74 Cubey_Tube
21.  4:53.03 theos
22.  4:56.39 thomas.sch
23.  5:05.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  5:13.91 Jrg
25.  DNF breadears


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:45.81 Benyó
2.  3:50.93 ichcubegerne
3.  4:11.19 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:30.01 sigalig
5.  4:56.60 nevinscph
6.  5:08.55 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  7:42.88 One Wheel
8.  7:52.19 Li Xiang
9.  8:33.15 White KB
10.  8:38.13 Lewis
11.  8:55.13 theos
12.  9:17.40 Jrg
13.  9:46.09 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:21.15 Benyó
2.  7:25.63 michaelxfy
3.  7:28.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:09.52 sigalig
5.  8:49.81 nevinscph
6.  9:14.61 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  14:14.34 One Wheel
8.  15:47.33 Lewis
9.  15:51.17 Jrg
10.  17:10.37 theos
11.  17:22.99 White KB
12.  18:19.66 thomas.sch


*Clock*(36)
1.  4.67 JChambers13
2.  4.99 MartinN13
3.  5.45 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  5.71 Liam Wadek
5.  6.38 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  6.43 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.61 Carter Cubes
8.  6.73 MTOBEIYF
9.  7.34 Mattia Pasquini
10.  7.90 MLGCubez
11.  8.32 BradenTheMagician
12.  8.52 Luke Garrett
13.  8.63 dycocubix
14.  9.68 darrensaito
15.  9.77 Li Xiang
16.  9.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  10.40 ichcubegerne
18.  10.52 sean_cut4
19.  10.58 revaldoah
20.  10.95 sideedmain
21.  11.49 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  11.55 sigalig
23.  11.80 Jakub26
24.  13.65 Benyó
25.  13.78 Fisko
26.  13.92 White KB
27.  14.02 cubingmom2
28.  15.54 nevinscph
29.  15.80 abunickabhi
30.  17.73 Der Der
31.  17.82 Jacck
32.  18.13 Melvintnh327
33.  21.27 BMcCl1
34.  21.69 thomas.sch
35.  25.26 sporteisvogel
36.  26.81 PCCuber


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  38.84 f96
2.  45.28 MLGCubez
3.  47.73 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  49.84 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  52.28 michaelxfy
6.  53.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  55.20 OriginalUsername
8.  56.87 BrianJ
9.  59.64 GenTheThief
10.  1:03.96 Adam Chodyniecki
11.  1:07.01 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:09.03 DGCubes
13.  1:09.36 Benyó
14.  1:09.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  1:11.94 HugeCuber
16.  1:14.10 ichcubegerne
17.  1:18.13 owendonnelly
18.  1:22.43 Liam Wadek
19.  1:24.97 sigalig
20.  1:28.12 sean_cut4
21.  1:28.99 Keroma12
22.  1:34.98 Fisko
23.  1:35.44 Bilbo7
24.  1:43.60 MaksymilianMisiak
25.  1:43.86 nevinscph
26.  2:15.55 Cubey_Tube
27.  2:20.19 Utkarsh Ashar
28.  2:40.80 theos
29.  2:48.74 Der Der
30.  2:54.64 Jacck
31.  3:22.09 sporteisvogel
32.  3:40.73 thomas.sch
33.  DNF MCuber
33.  DNF midnightcuberx
33.  DNF PCCuber
33.  DNF Joel binu


*Pyraminx*(57)
1.  2.33 dycocubix
2.  2.36 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.71 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.22 YoungPotatoBoi
5.  3.37 remopihel
6.  3.42 BrianJ
7.  3.51 DGCubes
8.  3.75 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  3.89 OriginalUsername
10.  4.01 michaelxfy
11.  4.03 MartinN13
12.  4.20 Ontricus
13.  4.36 darrensaito
14.  4.52 Liam Wadek
15.  4.56 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.59 Oxzowachi
17.  4.69 Luke Garrett
18.  4.70 ichcubegerne
19.  4.92 cuberkid10
20.  5.04 Adam Chodyniecki
21.  5.07 Cale S
22.  5.45 midnightcuberx
23.  5.60 Neb
24.  5.72 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  5.77 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  5.94 MCuber
28.  6.33 Fisko
29.  6.75 CaptainCuber
30.  7.06 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  7.19 Tropical Cuber
32.  7.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  7.32 sean_cut4
34.  7.51 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  7.55 Li Xiang
36.  7.68 MaksymilianMisiak
37.  7.85 Benyó
38.  7.89 Lewis
39.  9.39 bobak
40.  9.83 theos
41.  10.07 sigalig
42.  10.36 Jakub26
43.  10.43 MJbaka
44.  10.77 owendonnelly
45.  11.02 sporteisvogel
46.  11.20 Der Der
47.  11.54 nevinscph
48.  12.20 soggy_bred
49.  12.38 cubingmom2
50.  13.59 ThePureCuber
51.  13.79 Cubey_Tube
52.  13.98 Jacck
53.  14.19 Melvintnh327
54.  15.28 Maximilian2011
55.  15.78 thomas.sch
56.  18.34 Ben Hunter
57.  18.95 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Square-1*(50)
1.  8.28 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  9.11 MLGCubez
3.  9.23 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.43 Charles Jerome
5.  9.50 BrianJ
6.  10.22 Oxzowachi
7.  10.38 Cale S
8.  10.45 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  10.89 Ty Y.
10.  11.02 remopihel
11.  11.47 BradenTheMagician
12.  11.65 dycocubix
13.  12.31 Tropical Cuber
14.  12.45 Legomanz
15.  12.77 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  12.88 OriginalUsername
17.  13.23 Luke Garrett
18.  13.45 BraydenTheCuber
19.  13.59 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  13.90 Lim Hung
21.  14.07 fun at the joy
22.  14.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  14.97 NathanaelCubes
24.  15.33 cuberkid10
25.  15.35 michaelxfy
26.  15.62 darrensaito
27.  15.70 MCuber
28.  15.71 ichcubegerne
29.  16.06 sigalig
30.  16.36 Thom S.
31.  17.25 DGCubes
32.  18.34 Benyó
33.  18.36 PCCuber
34.  19.09 Fisko
35.  19.24 Antto Pitkänen
36.  20.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  20.79 sean_cut4
38.  23.54 Neb
39.  23.55 midnightcuberx
40.  28.64 Jakub26
41.  34.71 soggy_bred
42.  45.10 Li Xiang
43.  47.28 sporteisvogel
44.  47.68 Jacck
45.  49.78 Der Der
46.  50.21 Lewis
47.  51.57 nevinscph
48.  52.89 Cubey_Tube
49.  58.63 White KB
50.  1:21.22 Melvintnh327


*Skewb*(50)
1.  2.39 Legomanz
2.  3.19 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  3.32 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.43 OriginalUsername
5.  3.68 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  3.92 dycocubix
7.  3.93 Luke Garrett
8.  4.04 sean_cut4
9.  4.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  4.27 BrianJ
11.  4.29 michaelxfy
12.  4.60 ichcubegerne
13.  4.61 darrensaito
14.  5.36 BradenTheMagician
15.  5.40 Antto Pitkänen
16.  5.53 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  5.58 Triangles_are_cubers
18.  5.86 DGCubes
19.  5.99 ThePureCuber
20.  6.03 MartinN13
21.  6.06 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  6.17 Liam Wadek
23.  6.70 midnightcuberx
24.  6.74 cuberkid10
25.  6.82 Neb
26.  7.09 Benyó
27.  7.43 Oxzowachi
28.  7.51 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  7.79 Ontricus
30.  8.31 Li Xiang
30.  8.31 Tropical Cuber
32.  8.39 Fisko
33.  8.78 sigalig
34.  8.93 Θperm
35.  9.07 Thecubingcuber347
36.  9.08 Jakub26
37.  10.16 Cubey_Tube
38.  10.50 Lewis
39.  10.93 White KB
40.  10.96 Mai Hy
41.  11.10 theos
42.  11.87 nevinscph
43.  13.18 bobak
44.  13.41 MJbaka
45.  14.61 Melvintnh327
46.  19.01 Jacck
47.  21.33 cubingmom2
48.  21.82 thomas.sch
49.  26.98 sporteisvogel
50.  1:15.54 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Kilominx*(6)
1.  24.51 DGCubes
2.  25.17 BradenTheMagician
3.  30.50 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  32.44 GenTheThief
5.  33.07 owendonnelly
6.  1:15.52 thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:19.50 MLGCubez
2.  4:02.32 ichcubegerne
3.  4:03.66 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  4:11.29 michaelxfy
5.  4:41.57 Benyó
6.  6:04.65 Fisko
7.  6:58.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  8:48.32 Li Xiang
9.  9:47.53 Lewis


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  9.23 BMcCl1
2.  11.40 ichcubegerne
3.  11.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  17.41 Fisko
5.  22.80 theos
6.  32.25 thomas.sch
7.  32.93 Mike Hughey
8.  48.85 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(5)
1.  23.88 DGCubes
2.  35.06 ichcubegerne
3.  1:06.09 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  1:17.11 Jacck
5.  1:29.45 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  16.13 Li Xiang
2.  19.02 ichcubegerne
3.  27.43 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.98 Tropical Cuber
5.  32.43 thomas.sch


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  52.02 TaliwangCube
2.  59.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official

*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  16.76 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.60 ichcubegerne
3.  58.83 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:00.34 MaksymilianMisiak
5.  1:01.17 Lewis
6.  1:12.12 jkx9
7.  1:21.73 Θperm
8.  1:40.57 thomas.sch
9.  2:24.05 Joel binu


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:17.44 DGCubes
2.  5:17.00 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(5)
1.  27.64 Skullush
2.  41.03 Kit Clement
3.  1:36.30 kits_


Spoiler



4.  3:33.44 thomas.sch
5.  DNF Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(178)
1.  780 MLGCubez
2.  778 michaelxfy
3.  769 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  743 OriginalUsername
5.  723 BrianJ
6.  709 Benyó
7.  689 Luke Garrett
8.  669 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  666 BradenTheMagician
10.  647 sean_cut4
11.  645 sigalig
12.  610 DGCubes
13.  601 dycocubix
14.  593 darrensaito
15.  557 Khairur Rachim
16.  503 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  478 nevinscph
18.  476 MaksymilianMisiak
19.  461 Oxzowachi
20.  448 cuberkid10
21.  447 Ontricus
22.  438 midnightcuberx
23.  427 Fisko
24.  418 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  415 Sjviray
26.  411 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  410 Manatee 10235
28.  408 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  404 Adam Chodyniecki
30.  389 Neb
31.  376 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  375 Charles Jerome
33.  369 BMcCl1
34.  364 remopihel
35.  360 MCuber
36.  354 FaLoL
37.  353 abhijat
38.  345 Tropical Cuber
39.  341 Legomanz
40.  329 BraydenTheCuber
41.  319 Antto Pitkänen
42.  307 Li Xiang
43.  306 MartinN13
44.  305 João Vinicius
45.  303 owendonnelly
46.  291 theos
47.  278 PCCuber
48.  275 NathanaelCubes
49.  267 Cubey_Tube
50.  257 White KB
51.  248 fun at the joy
52.  246 Lewis
53.  243 Liam Wadek
53.  243 logofetesulo1
55.  241 Mai Hy
56.  237 GenTheThief
57.  231 Bilbo7
57.  231 Der Der
57.  231 Dylan Swarts
60.  227 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
61.  216 Mantas Urbanavicius
62.  215 Petro Leum
63.  209 LittleLumos
64.  208 MJbaka
65.  203 Vlad Hordiienko
66.  197 thomas.sch
67.  195 VJW
68.  194 Ty Y.
69.  193 turtwig
70.  190 Jakub26
71.  188 abunickabhi
72.  187 ThePureCuber
73.  184 Cale S
74.  183 Θperm
75.  181 Thecubingcuber347
76.  179 Jacck
76.  179 bennettstouder
78.  176 agradess2
78.  176 sebcoolan_the_second
78.  176 Lim Hung
81.  168 One Wheel
82.  166 soggy_bred
82.  166 CaptainCuber
82.  166 revaldoah
85.  165 sporteisvogel
86.  163 breadears
87.  160 MatsBergsten
88.  158 Fred Lang
89.  157 vishwasankarcubing
90.  154 Keroma12
91.  152 Winfaza
92.  151 Triangles_are_cubers
93.  148 seungju choi
94.  146 sideedmain
95.  145 Ianwubby
95.  145 jkx9
97.  142 chancet4488
98.  141 thatkid
99.  140 Jrg
99.  140 BlueAcidball
101.  137 NoahCubing
102.  131 Emir Yusuf
103.  129 FishyIshy
104.  118 Rubika-37-021204
105.  114 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
105.  114 xyzzy
105.  114 Melvintnh327
108.  113 Davoda_IV
109.  110 20luky3
110.  107 drpfisherman
111.  103 MTOBEIYF
112.  100 Aerocuber
113.  97 bobak
114.  90 Petri Krzywacki
115.  89 the dnf master
116.  88 RTHK
117.  86 YoungPotatoBoi
118.  85 Mike Hughey
119.  82 Caleb Rogers
120.  80 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
121.  79 duckyisepic
122.  78 pizzacrust
122.  78 cubingmom2
124.  76 CubableYT
125.  75 lumes2121
126.  73 Maximilian2011
127.  71 Allan Foltz
128.  70 edcuberrules8473
129.  68 Ali161102
130.  67 RainbowsAndStuff
131.  66 Lux
131.  66 SentsuiJack2403
133.  64 RyanSoh
134.  63 bgcatfan
135.  61 cuberswoop
136.  60 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
137.  52 mrsniffles01
138.  49 Ernest Fowler
139.  46 CubeRed
140.  44 M.Sikandar
141.  43 trangium
142.  42 Moreno van Rooijen
143.  41 MarkA64
143.  41 Joel binu
145.  40 f96
146.  38 JChambers13
146.  38 Meisme
148.  35 Myanmarcuberzwe
149.  33 willian_pessoa
150.  32 Carter Cubes
150.  32 Neatcubing
150.  32 SizzleEBaconCubing
153.  30 Mattia Pasquini
154.  28 filmip
155.  27 Ben Hunter
156.  26 HugeCuber
157.  25 TaliwangCube
157.  25 Flow 3x3
157.  25 Thom S.
160.  24 BestDragon27
161.  23 KellanB
161.  23 TOMPRO
163.  20 aamiel
163.  20 Mr Cuber
165.  16 oddzr
166.  12 OriEy
167.  10 krish_p
167.  10 CalebB
167.  10 Nash171
170.  9 Skullush
171.  8 Kit Clement
172.  7 EarthyCubing
172.  7 kits_
174.  6 Cuberinacuber
175.  5 RadicalRick
175.  5 pedringameplay3
177.  4 RAUNAK
178.  3 Mrhashtagpickle


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2021)

179 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 106!

That means our winner this week is *xyzzy!* Congratulations!!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi Mike, sorry I just noticed I've used 2H instead of OH on week 36. Can you remove my results please?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2021)

NevinsCPH said:


> Hi Mike, sorry I just noticed I've used 2H instead of OH on week 36. Can you remove my results please?


Done.


----------

